

If Supermarkets Were Like Public Schools  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052748704436004576299571015982098-lMyQjAxMTAxMDAwNDEwNDQyWj.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Is the local funding for schools a uniquely US thing? In a piece that's all
about questioning assumptions that stuck out to me (as a non-US native) as a
being a weird thing to take for granted.

